# Injecting Pork Butt the night before the Smoke.



## dave from mesa (Nov 5, 2013)

Am thinking of injecting and putting rub on the night before smoking 2 pork butts for pulled pork. As long as everything is cold before injecting and they are put in the refer is there a problem? I could inject and put the rub on just before they go into the smoker but I would like to have the rub on longer and I'm not sure you should inject thru rub.

thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have always rubbed the night before, and injected just before smoking.

But if it stays in the fridge, I don't think it would be a problem, so long as you follow the 4/140° rule. IMHO.

What are you planning to inject? If your injection contains something acidic, like cider vinegar, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm with mneeley, I've never tried injecting the night before.  Brining yes, but injecting no.  I'm not positive of this, but if your injection is high in salt, it may have a slight curing effect?


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure what I am going to inject yet. Still have 2 weeks. Wasn't sure if you should inject thru the rub tho. If that's ok then that is what I will do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2013)

The main thing is,like Mneeley mentioned:

No matter when you inject it, make sure you get the IT from 40* to 140* in no longer than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

Or........ Just do it old school

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151828/butt-old-school-foamheart#post_1084736

I can tell the difference between finishing sauce and no finishing sause, but I am starting to become skeptical of how much a rub helps. You need the sugar rub to encapsulate the meat. I use salt and pepper simply because it doesn't seem right not to.

Try it both ways and decide for yourself. Personally I am happy happy as long as I have some of Chef JJ's finishing  sauce. I use it and let it sit at least a half a day (usually a day),  to redistribute all those porkie nectars


----------

